# 24V VR6 Sheet Metal Intake Project



## TurbosMatter (Jan 23, 2007)

My plastic intake popped at 12psi. I have looked all over for a clean sheet metal intake. Couldn't find one anywhere, almost wish I had a 12V. Then I decided to make one, DUH!!! I have been manufacturing aftermarket "go fast" bolt ons for 15 years. I never had to look at my VW for projects before. Someone has always made just what I was looking for. Well, here is a pic of the flange I cut tonight. U-bends are on the way and I will have more to post soon. I plan on having the TB point towards the drivers side. Let me know what you guys think.
Thx.


----------



## slick337 (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: 24V VR6 Sheet Metal Intake Project (TurbosMatter)*

ouch, that sucks dude. i there's a company out in chandler making something on the same lines as what your doing i think. keep this thread updated, your machining looks clean, you have my interest peaked with this project. especially since when my tax return comes hello stg2 courtesy of vf


----------



## TurbosMatter (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: 24V VR6 Sheet Metal Intake Project (slick337)*

I checked them out and they are working on a cast part. I have been a CNC machinist for 13 years and it just doesn't suit my taste. There are a @ 10 companies making stuff for 12V. I can't beleive someone hasn't jumped on this one. Thanks for the info...


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: 24V VR6 Sheet Metal Intake Project (TurbosMatter)*

you can buy one for like 800 from HGP
are you running EIP Stage II?


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: 24V VR6 Sheet Metal Intake Project (VR6JettaGLI)*

**watching closely**
I assume you'll be making more than one...








Oh - and you are my hero for blowing up the OEM intake mani


----------



## mk2vrooom (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: 24V VR6 Sheet Metal Intake Project (MeiK)*

i popped my 12 valve one too haha...at 18psi...but thats a dope flange man! i look forward to seeing the final product


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

very nice!


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

I just got done fabbing up one for a 12v, will have pictures soon!!! 24v soon to be made as well.


----------



## TurbosMatter (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: 24V VR6 Sheet Metal Intake Project (VR6JettaGLI)*

I am looking for the clean fabbed SRI look. The cast parts that are out there just don't appeal to me. $800.00 is alot of money for a cast part with 3 machining ops done to it. Here are a couple of 12V designs I like. The bigger plenum is the way to go. I am definitely making more than one.
















I will post pics of my car and details later today. Off to work now...


_Modified by TurbosMatter at 8:39 AM 1-23-2007_


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: 24V VR6 Sheet Metal Intake Project (TurbosMatter)*

i like 
damn looks like mine will blow if ima do like 17 psi 
lol


----------



## mjille (Dec 3, 2004)

*Re: 24V VR6 Sheet Metal Intake Project (hiatussk8rs)*

nicee , I'll be watchinggggg you







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: 24V VR6 Sheet Metal Intake Project (mjille)*

Timeline on this thing? I'll be buying one (either yours, sleeper's or HPA's) mid February... Please have 'em done!


----------



## TurbosMatter (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: 24V VR6 Sheet Metal Intake Project (MeiK)*

Just received my silicone o rings for the flanges. I will be cutting them tonight. I will post pics later of my progress. I am going as fast I can on this thing probably be about a week til I am finished. Now that I said that something will probably come up!!! I am dying to drive my car again. I had it down for about 4 months. Just had Ross pistons and lightweight flywheel installed. I had 400 miles on the break in when the mani popped.


----------



## Vortex Addict (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: 24V VR6 Sheet Metal Intake Project (TurbosMatter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurbosMatter* »_My plastic intake popped at 12psi. .









That sucks







I thought our stock intake mani's would hold 15psi ......... at least for a while.


----------



## malezlotko (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: 24V VR6 Sheet Metal Intake Project (Vortex Addict)*

I want a sheet metal short runner.


----------



## TurbosMatter (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: 24V VR6 Sheet Metal Intake Project (malezlotko)*

Well here are the TB flanges. Check out the sexy silicone o-ring.







I will make the venturis tomorrow. One week to go on the u bends so I am somewhat on schedule. If you guys want to try something for fun look for M7x1 SHCS sometime. Good luck!!


----------



## Badstuw (Sep 15, 2005)

these things look pretty damn good. now are you producing these? or just makin em for fun. i do see a few flanges in the background. would sure like to know the story. ohh and keep up the good work!! we need more people like you around here.


----------



## TurbosMatter (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: (Badstuw)*

Badstuw, Yes I am making more than one. If you guys ever deal with CNC shops it's cheaper to make more than one blah blah blah etc... I own a Fab/Machine shop so it's not such a big deal to make a couple of prototypes. I built my first sleeper car in 1987. It was a 1976 datsun 280Z with a T3/T4 and triple 45MM SK carbs. I have been manufacturing performance aftermarket parts for @ 15 years for my customers. Last year I started to make a line of my own products(Datsun,Subaru,Mitsubishi and honda http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif ). I am working on a 13" 6 piston kit for the GTI also. I will be posting more info on that at a later date.








Thanks guys for the input and kind words,
Tim


----------



## malezlotko (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (TurbosMatter)*

What is the expected price on one of these manifolds? It’s about time that someone took action on producing a SRI for the 24v. There’s always been talk about it, and now we have someone who is actually making one. This is exciting. Might I ask why you want to change the TB location to the passengers side?


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (malezlotko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *malezlotko* »_What is the expected price on one of these manifolds?

X2! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cncpete (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: 24V VR6 Sheet Metal Intake Project (TurbosMatter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurbosMatter* »_ If you guys want to try something for fun look for M7x1 SHCS sometime. Good luck!! 

Yeah, no kidding. I pretty much gave up.
Just use the factory bolts and cut them down. I made my flange 5/8 thick and they were still too long. This was for an R32 though, not sure if the 2.8's will be the same. But either way you could just go to the dealer and order some for an R32.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Very nice work you're doing there, can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: 24V VR6 Sheet Metal Intake Project (cncpete)*

I got mine through Grainger supply
These flanges look amazing man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I wish we could make ours the same way, but with the prices we get casting for, it seems already decided upon. Are you going to make it equal runner length, or Vstacked?

Wait, you are in Mesa?
We need to talk!
Call the shop if you have the time, Eurojet racing 480-782-1602










_Modified by [email protected] at 11:14 AM 1-25-2007_


----------



## iTapAss (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 24V VR6 Sheet Metal Intake Project (TurbosMatter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurbosMatter* »_If you guys want to try something for fun look for M7x1 SHCS sometime. Good luck!!









https://jdparts.deere.com/part...s.htm


----------



## TurbosMatter (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: 24V VR6 Sheet Metal Intake Project (iTapAss)*

SHCS is a socket head cap screw. Let me know if you find em... I can get the Hex heads in about 5 places. I am making some 25MM long right now out of stainless steel. My flanges are 1/2" thick. I wish I could find the engineer that decided to go with 7MM!!







Let's see 6MM not strong enough lets use 8MM! NO wait 7MM has got to be perfect.. Come on.







Didn't get to the venturi's today, had to babysit another stainless job. Tomorrow it's back to it again.. I will put up a pic of my solid model of the whole thing if I get a chance. Photobucket has been having some problems lately.


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: 24V VR6 Sheet Metal Intake Project (TurbosMatter)*

Wow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif.


----------



## Corradokcid (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: 24V VR6 Sheet Metal Intake Project (proshot)*

bump very kool thread interested in how this works out..... i'm in tucson AZ looking for a guy who can fab PM me


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: 24V VR6 Sheet Metal Intake Project (Corradokcid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corradokcid* »_I'm in tucson AZ looking for a guy who can fab PM me









What do you need done?








Turbos Matter, great work on the flanges. Everything you've made so far looks top notch! Do you have any interest in making an o-ringed TB flange with bolt spacing for an obd1 vr6 TB? The reason I ask is, a) I could use one for my project, b) the obd1 vr6 TB is a common throttle body that people use when running standalone as it has the correct TPS sensor. Sorry for the offtopic. Please continue to post pics of the progress http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TurbosMatter (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: 24V VR6 Sheet Metal Intake Project (leebro61)*

I am back at it again. My ubends took forever to arrive. Here is my progress from last weekend...
I made the baseplate with vstack machined into it.








Then pocketed out the back side.








Sides were cut out next. I machined the radius onto the TB tube inlet.








U bends went to the bandsaw and were cut in half.








I machined a little fixture to make all the tubes exactly the same length and angle. This makes fitment for a welding a breeze. I am giving away some good secrets here guys...








Anyone not understand how the radius gets cut on the V Stacks check it out.








Almost forgot to oring the flange...








Getting everything together...








I tigged the runners and flange together to check fitment in the car.








Here she is so far...
















Went right in. I was holding my breath and trying to get the bolts in at the same time.
















The runner over the alternator goes right in the pocket in the mount. Thank god for modeling software.








I need to revise the sides before I weld them on. This weekend I should have it just about completed.


_Modified by TurbosMatter at 10:30 PM 2-26-2007_


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: 24V VR6 Sheet Metal Intake Project (TurbosMatter)*

Nice Work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 4mo1 (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: 24V VR6 Sheet Metal Intake Project (TurbosMatter)*

That is the most beautiful thing i've ever seen








I love engineering like this I would just love to be able to do it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: 24V VR6 Sheet Metal Intake Project (4mo1)*

Holy God good welds.
That looks amazing and you get amazing props for this, I would purchase any of your creations! Work is absolutely amazing. Keep us updated!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: 24V VR6 Sheet Metal Intake Project (JeffBeagley)*

Wow... I never want to weld again








Then again that's tig and I'm on a gasless mig... Whatever








I've already made a commitment to a Sleeper's intake - but what are you asking for one of those big bad mama-jammas? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
EDIT: Oh wait haha - you just tacked it - at first glance I thought that perfectly cut angle was your weld somehow














Yeah. lol http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by MeiK at 11:51 AM 2-27-2007_


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: 24V VR6 Sheet Metal Intake Project (MeiK)*

That is absolutely awesome! I saw this post come back to my recent topics and I now realized I forgot to email you back. 















Sorry about that, I got wrapped up in some school BS. Sending you a PM now


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: 24V VR6 Sheet Metal Intake Project (leebro61)*

Beautiful...
I finished mine up, but now I just might leave it be and buy one of yours


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2006)

nice


----------



## 1.8Tspeed! (May 5, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

so jelious of you... how much are you going to be asking?
Page 2 powned lol


----------



## DJ-Vr6 (Jan 18, 2006)

beautiful work!


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: 24V VR6 Sheet Metal Intake Project (TurbosMatter)*

PM sent... want one, need one, must have one...


----------



## TurbosMatter (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: (DJ-Vr6)*

Thanks for the kind words and encouragement guys.







I wish I would have started this thing 2 years ago when I did the install. Spent the whole time chasing vacuum leaks.







I will continue this weekend and hopefully have the thing finished. But now that I said that something will probably come up...


----------



## blankster83 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (TurbosMatter)*

Very nice work! I'm really interested in seeing the finished product. The only question I have is why is there a difference in the length of the runners when compared to designs that others have used in the past? Here's a pic to help explain what I'm getting at. Is it because the one in the pic was for a N/A VR6 and yours is for a FI VR6? Keep up the good work!


----------



## mjille (Dec 3, 2004)

*Re: (blankster83)*

sooo nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MAGICHAT (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: (mjille)*

PRICELESS, HOW MUCH???


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (blankster83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blankster83* »_Very nice work! I'm really interested in seeing the finished product. The only question I have is why is there a difference in the length of the runners when compared to designs that others have used in the past? Here's a pic to help explain what I'm getting at. Is it because the one in the pic was for a N/A VR6 and yours is for a FI VR6? Keep up the good work!









That intake is incorrect.
The poster is correct.
24v and MK4 12v got cam compensation and dont need those stack compensations.
So if you got unequall trumpets like that its messed up and dont belong on the car.

Great finish on the posters intake http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blankster83 (Jul 25, 2004)

ahh ic, thanks for the explanation.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
That intake is incorrect.
The poster is correct.
24v and MK4 12v got cam compensation and dont need those stack compensations.
So if you got unequall trumpets like that its messed up and dont belong on the car.

Great finish on the posters intake http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









What about someone running aftermarket cams? I understand the OEM cams do compensate -- but what about aftermarket ones? DO they even understand the concecpt?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (PhReE)*

Ill hope that they do for the 24v motors.
They didnt on the 12v mk4.








And euro market do not have that 12v 1999-2003 model.

"My" cams made by a US company will be out on the market in a couple of weeks. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1


----------



## TurbosMatter (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I remember reading your reply in another thread foffa2002. Some guys don't believe that cam compensation is real. Thanks for the wisdom. The difference in runner length in the cylinders is just over 3". So if you wanted an equal length intake the front 3 cylinder intake runners would need to be 3" longer. The plenum volume is going to be @250ci. That is 1.5 times the displacement of the motor. That was my goal for a boosted motor. I have thought about making a long runner aluminum intake also if anyone is interested in a torque monster daily driver. Imho the 2.8 is big enough that the bottom end has plenty of grunt already. I never had a problem ripping the 19" pilots loose (pre-turbo). First gear is pretty much useless at any thing more than 1/2 throttle right now. 
I will post the final pics this weekend.
I just put in an 18 hour day at my shop and I'm spent.


----------



## 4mo1 (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: (1.8Tspeed!)*

Well, you must suffer for your *Art* !
And we appreciate it


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (TurbosMatter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurbosMatter* »_I remember reading your reply in another thread foffa2002. Some guys don't believe that cam compensation is real. Thanks for the wisdom. The difference in runner length in the cylinders is just over 3". So if you wanted an equal length intake the front 3 cylinder intake runners would need to be 3" longer. The plenum volume is going to be @250ci. That is 1.5 times the displacement of the motor. That was my goal for a boosted motor. I have thought about making a long runner aluminum intake also if anyone is interested in a torque monster daily driver. Imho the 2.8 is big enough that the bottom end has plenty of grunt already. I never had a problem ripping the 19" pilots loose (pre-turbo). First gear is pretty much useless at any thing more than 1/2 throttle right now. 
I will post the final pics this weekend.
I just put in an 18 hour day at my shop and I'm spent.


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Make a mimic for my friend daniel.
He is in need of a new one for the http://www.tangring.com project
double click page to make it work


----------



## newcreation (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

This is really good work wish i could have some stuff made for an all motor R32.I just don't have extra parts lying around to be sent out for fab work


----------



## blankster83 (Jul 25, 2004)

Any update?


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (blankster83)*

yeahh interested as well..


----------



## TurbosMatter (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: (GTI...VRsicks)*

Sorry guys I have been SLAMMED at work lately. I at least got some flanges out for some guys...
Here are some pics of stuff done last week.


----------



## blankster83 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (TurbosMatter)*









Beautiful! You're definitely doing an awesome job! Your hard work is greatly appreciated by all of us. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vw vr6 (May 17, 2004)

*Re: 24V VR6 Sheet Metal Intake Project (TurbosMatter)*

what software you using? looks great man, i love the pics.


----------



## TurbosMatter (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: 24V VR6 Sheet Metal Intake Project (vw vr6)*

Software







JK







I eat sleep and breathe Virtual Gibbs. It is very user friendly and makes programming a breeze. For modeling though Solidworks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif is the best bang for the buck out there. These two are built on the same kernel so solid models swap perfectly between them. I will be trying to get my car back together next week. Oh and I almost forgot. A big thanks to Jesse and Andy of Arizona Forced Induction for doing the finish welding on the manifold for me. Cheers







!!


----------



## vw vr6 (May 17, 2004)

*Re: 24V VR6 Sheet Metal Intake Project (TurbosMatter)*

sweet man. solid works is a good platform. i'm rocking the pro-e, they rob you.


----------



## raceware (Sep 28, 1999)

*Re: (TurbosMatter)*

What beautiful craftsmanship !
The world could use a whole lot more of that !
Great, great work !
I'll take one just to admire...


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

You're good. I mean good.


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (proshot)*

Sign me up! I want one ASAP


----------



## White R32 (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: (Zwei komma acht T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zwei komma acht T* »_Sign me up! I want one ASAP

X2
IM sent


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (White R32)*

PM sent


----------



## Medic83 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (Zwei komma acht T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zwei komma acht T* »_Sign me up! I want one ASAP
\\

Same here!!


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (Medic83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Medic83* »_\\

Same here!!

x 3


----------



## ketch360 (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: 24V VR6 Sheet Metal Intake Project (TurbosMatter)*

unbelievable work,,, keep it up!!


----------



## SanDiegoR1Rider (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: 24V VR6 Sheet Metal Intake Project (ketch360)*

I wish I had your skills. I had to buy the HPA manifold when mine blew. Kinda sucks because the the positioning of my throttle body made it more difficult to have installed and have the new intercooler piping fabbed. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RockThatGTI (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: 24V VR6 Sheet Metal Intake Project (ketch360)*

I drive a 1.8T and I'm STILL pumped. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## boraturbo01 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: 24V VR6 Sheet Metal Intake Project (RockThatGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RockThatGTI* »_I drive a 1.8T and I'm STILL pumped. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2


----------



## JohnMartin (Dec 7, 2006)

How much is this costing you?


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (JohnMartin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JohnMartin* »_How much is this costing you?

It looks like the parts that would usually cost $$$ are being done in house


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

this is amazing. i want to see this finished product. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JohnMartin (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_
It looks like the parts that would usually cost $$$ are being done in house
















I understand but are these his machines or his bosses. Someone has to write CAD files then put them onto a CAM program. I was just wondering what the tab was going to be and how much time you had into this project so far.


----------



## boraturbo01 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: (JohnMartin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JohnMartin* »_
I understand but are these his machines or his bosses. Someone has to write CAD files then put them onto a CAM program. I was just wondering what the tab was going to be and how much time you had into this project so far. 

if you read the thread its say the guy building it " Turbosmatter " is the owner of the shop http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

i dont see what the cost matters anyways. i want more pics! haha


----------



## TurbosMatter (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: (JohnMartin)*

Hey guys sorry I have been off the radar lately. I have been dedicating 99.9 percent of my time to a couple of BIG industrial projects.







I did "port" all the runners where the welds had penetrated through. I ordered the wrong size tubing for the TB mount.







The more you push something the more chances for mistakes. 
To answer some basic questions, Yes I own the shop, machines, bills and headaches that come with owning a business. I don't think someone would let me monkey around their shop for months getting a project done. My car has been sitting on my shop floor since this started so it is costing me money. I charge 150 an hour for engineering, 100 an hour for programming and setup, 60 an hour to run parts. If I had to guess I would say I have at least 40 hours in engineering and design. I don't post the pics of the stuff that didn't fit or work. If I had to start from scratch and had nothing else to do I could have it done in 1 week. Unfortunately I am not rich so I need to tackle some time consuming jobs to cover the overhead. I will post more pics later this week when my 2.75" 90 comes in. 
Sorry for the delay I know some of you guys are dying to see the final result. I am dying to drive my car before we get 100+ degree weather again. Thanks for the interest and I will keep this post updated a little better.
Tim


----------



## VWIRUS (Sep 5, 2004)

this intake manifold reminds me of the Alfa Romeo intake manifold from the 3.2L.. im loving your work man let me know if u decide to make more of these!! im definetly sold!!


----------



## Peter (Sep 19, 1999)

*Re:*

Lets pretend that last argument line (the one that could very well have derailed the thread and resulted in a lock) never happened.
That way we can all *move on and not descend back into flames.*


----------



## JohnMartin (Dec 7, 2006)

Sounds great.


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (JohnMartin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JohnMartin* »_Sounds great.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Let's see this thing done and back on the car


----------



## GermaniuM (Mar 29, 2001)

*Re: (leebro61)*

My friend has an HGP manifold on his 24 valve. Works great for him. That car makes over 650hp.


----------



## bmxracerx (Aug 28, 2006)

Dude,
Thanks for making that for me. I sent you a PM with the shipping address


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

Been about a month, is this still happening. It looks like an amazing manifold. I would have absolutely bought one of those had it been available before I sold my 24Vt.


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (Flite)*

Oh, it's done. I saw the finished product when it was completed yesterday. Tim is a busy guy though, I'm sure you will all see it soon


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

Well I look forward to it. Even if I don't have my VW any more, I am VERY impressed with this manifold. It's good enough to be overboard for a street car, it looks like it should be on a race car. Amazing manifold. Thumbs up for making a part that is SORELY needed for this car.


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (Flite)*

Good to see you still hanging around Flite http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif.


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (proshot)*

Is this thing done yet?


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (MkIV_03GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MkIV_03GLI* »_Is this thing done yet?









AS said about *a post or so* AGO....

"Oh, it's done. I saw the finished product when it was completed yesterday. Tim is a busy guy though, I'm sure you will all see it soon" 

I'm sorry but I cannot stand it when all you have to do is read a few posts from yours and VOILA!!!! the answer is given... but you dont read BEFORE you post..











_Modified by GTI...VRsicks at 4:51 AM 5-6-2007_


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (GTI...VRsicks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI...VRsicks* »_
AS said about *a post or so* AGO....

"Oh, it's done. I saw the finished product when it was completed yesterday. Tim is a busy guy though, I'm sure you will all see it soon" 

I'm sorry but I cannot stand it when all you have to do is read a few posts from yours and VOILA!!!! the answer is given... but you dont read BEFORE you post..








_Modified by GTI...VRsicks at 4:51 AM 5-6-2007_

Calm down I read almost everything on this post. I just missed it that's all.


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (MkIV_03GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MkIV_03GLI* »_
Calm down I read almost everything on this post. I just missed it that's all.










bad nite sorry man


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: (proshot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *proshot* »_Good to see you still hanging around Flite http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif.

ehh, I check back in every now and then.


----------



## jinxpjh (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

$$$


----------



## WCoUtReT (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (jinxpjh)*

I want one of these and my car isn't even turbocharged...








Very nice work man!


----------



## subrosasix (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i want a flange.


----------



## 40768 (Nov 24, 2001)

*Re: weaksauce*

What happened to weaksauce and his manifold?
Has not updated/posted for 45 days?!


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: weaksauce (20vracer)*

must be avery busy man!.... I've heard it's finished


----------



## Pete Ross (May 6, 2001)

*Re: weaksauce (GTI...VRsicks)*

where did 'look at my manifold, look at my manidold' go?


----------



## TurbosMatter (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: weaksauce (Pete Ross)*

I know I suck!!!!







I will post pics tomorrow of the the finished intake. It's polished and ready for install. Sorry for the delay. I have been working on other stuff the past month. I am dying to install this thing and make some real boost...


----------



## Skeil (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: weaksauce (TurbosMatter)*

I haven't looked at this thread since you originally posted it. (thought it was worth my attention). Dang!....was I wrong, it is a beautiful piece of art!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWIRUS (Sep 5, 2004)

pics damnnit pics!!!!


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

.


----------



## WCoUtReT (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (Emron)*

Yeah man Let us know when it's on. I know it will be sweet when it's installed knowing that one of the fine pieces of engineering on your magnificent powerplant was made by you!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TurbosMatter (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: (WCoUtReT)*

Here are the pics as I promised. I know, a couple of days late but that's how I roll lately. Sorry...








I did not polish the runners because you can't see them with the manifold installed.








Installed pic of the passenger side.








Top view of manifold installed.








It looks way bigger when installed on the car. I am very pleased with the results so far. When I get it running you all will the first impression rundown. I really didn't want to lose the low end with a SRI. I made the runners as long as I could and used the largest radius on the stack. I haven't seen any other mani that comes close in those two areas. I will keep you all posted... Yes there are parts available if anyone wants to build their own. I will come up with a price breakdown. Buy it complete or part by part, your choice.


----------



## TurbosMatter (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: (TurbosMatter)*

Here the TB side,


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

That looks amazing







. Now you just need to polish that tb and valve cover







.


----------



## TurbosMatter (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: (proshot)*

You would be the third person today to mention that.







I will pull the valve cover off and have it polished this week.








I am a more go than show kinda guy.


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (TurbosMatter)*

how much is it complete.... and how much are the separate parts?? thanks!!


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

Haha easy bro, he said he'd post up when he got it all figured out







.


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (proshot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *proshot* »_Haha easy bro, he said he'd post up when he got it all figured out







.

haha got too anxious there


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

Wow... amazing finihsed product there awesome work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (TurbosMatter)*

Very nice work. I love the long runners. Looks like you're probably tuned for 6500-7000RPM peak power? Gotta get this thing on the dyno and extend the reve limited to 7500RPM to see how it pulls up top!!!
Gotta throw some 268 cams in there next








BTW I hope you don't mind, but I posted one of your pics in my 12v intake thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3188851
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by phatvw at 10:50 AM 5-31-2007_


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (TurbosMatter)*

i want one


----------



## Pete Ross (May 6, 2001)

*Re: (TurbosMatter)*

Looks really nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What would it take to buy a flange?


----------



## TurbosMatter (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: (Pete Ross)*

Hey guys, Do you know someone that can tune in AZ or CA. I have the EIP flash and well umm, I have the Eip flash.







It is getting hot out here and I need some better tuning. 
Any help appreciated


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (TurbosMatter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurbosMatter* »_Hey guys, Do you know someone that can tune in AZ or CA. I have the EIP flash and well umm, I have the Eip flash.







It is getting hot out here and I need some better tuning. 
Any help appreciated









Long shot but check the Yellow Pages in the phone book


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (TurbosMatter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurbosMatter* »_Hey guys, Do you know someone that can tune in AZ or CA. I have the EIP flash and well umm, I have the Eip flash.







It is getting hot out here and I need some better tuning. 
Any help appreciated









i know some one that can tune
turbo joe here in glendale CA
but you would need to get standalone








if he can build a 10 sec aba he can do what you want


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (hiatussk8rs)*

here is a link man 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3039172


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (hiatussk8rs)*

You need the C2 stuff Tim http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: 24V VR6 Sheet Metal Intake Project (TurbosMatter)*

PM sent.... BUMP for you!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (TurbosMatter)*

DynoComp is scottsdale AZ
tell them Eurojet sent you


----------



## CambridgeBoy (Dec 20, 2005)

Would anyone have a stock 24v manifold for sale because by blew. Please let me know.Thanks
[email protected]


----------



## NOSMS (Aug 31, 2007)

How did it turn out. Any photos of the finished product?


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (NOSMS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NOSMS* »_How did it turn out. Any photos of the finished product?

Go back to page 3 and you will see the light.


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: (BakBer)*








That thing is sex. How much and where do i send the money!


----------



## Fastboy501 (Aug 28, 2006)

price, when can i buy one?


----------



## Fastboy501 (Aug 28, 2006)

how much, when can i buy?


----------



## TurbosMatter (Jan 23, 2007)

*Project Redesign*

Hey guys, I wasn't 100% pleased with my finished product so... Here is the redesigned baseplate with stacks.








I put the vacuum ports on the bottom and used -6 o ring bung ports.
















I can't stand the wonderbread look so I ended up making a new plenum.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








I am having the plenum welded this weekend and will have completed pics next week. PROMISE...








If anyone has questions they can post or pm me. I will be turning over any sales and distribution to Brent at tunerheadquarters.com. He can answer questions alot faster than I can. As I have said before I am always up to my neck in work. Hope you all dig the new design I finally am happy the outcome.







101%








Thanks,
Tim


_Modified by TurbosMatter at 2:35 PM 9-1-2007_


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: Project Redesign (TurbosMatter)*








Unreal http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Project Redesign (TurbosMatter)*

Propably the BEST 24v intake on the market after that horrible HPA short runner intake dyno made it to the Vortex runner lenght is now proven to be critical so you dont get a 40WHP loss like they did over 4000rpm

Keep up the good work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Project Redesign ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Propably the BEST 24v intake on the market after that horrible HPA short runner intake dyno made it to the Vortex runner lenght is now proven to be critical so you dont get a 40WHP loss like they did over 4000rpm

Keep up the good work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Easy there tiger... but yeah this intake should p3n hpa


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Project Redesign (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_
Easy there tiger... but yeah this intake should p3n hpa









No design flaws and correct runner lenght compared to competitor. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Reason why HPA "600hp" cars dont trap 130mph+ at the track with almost a litre bigger engine?


----------



## TurbosMatter (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Project Redesign ([email protected])*

I will be heading to the dyno as soon as I get the new mani on my car. I did install the old design and sat in the car for 10 minutes with the a/c cranked listening to tunes.







I forgot what it felt like to the car running. It felt like it had more throttle response and definitely made the exhaust more throaty. Ok ok I will probably take the long way to the dyno looking for Hondas and Evos first...








Videos to follow...
PS Thanks for the props Lee


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: Project Redesign (TurbosMatter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurbosMatter* »_
PS Thanks for the props Lee

It makes me wish I had a 24v in a mk4 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GT42r_Hatch (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: Project Redesign (TurbosMatter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurbosMatter* »_ Ok ok I will probably take the long way to the dyno looking for Hondas and Evos first...










I don't think you'll have to go far to find one...Your gonna need more than that to4b and EIP kit though


----------



## MarcoVR6SC (May 3, 2003)

*Re: Project Redesign (GT42r_Hatch)*

Real nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Those threaded holes, is that for vacuum connections?
Any idea of a price tag?


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

Update!!! I'm ordering parts starting Monday and i want this!










_Modified by Sosl0w at 8:47 PM 9-3-2007_


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Project Redesign (TurbosMatter)*

so you want to sell one?


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: Project Redesign (VR6JettaGLI)*

What about one for a 3.2? I'd be very interested in one


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Project Redesign (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_
It makes me wish I had a 24v in a mk4 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

You can slacker!


----------



## TurbosMatter (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Project Redesign (MarcoVR6SC)*

Yeah the two ports are for vacuum/boost source. I used 2 -6 ports. NPT is just an ugly thing to me. Keeping everything hidden underneath is super clean too. Hit up Brent at Tunerheadquarters.com for any other info...
Thx


_Modified by TurbosMatter at 7:13 PM 9-4-2007_


----------



## NOSMS (Aug 31, 2007)

How thick is the stamped sheet metal?


----------



## 4mo1 (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: (NOSMS)*

Anyone got a ball-park idea of price? I can't see it on the website?


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (4mo1)*

$1000 http://www.tunerheadquarters.c...a58f5










_Modified by phatvw at 1:37 PM 9-8-2007_


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_$1000 

figures


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_
figures









Lol, you have no clue what goes into something like that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_
Lol, you have no clue what goes into something like that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yea i do, trust, but the thing is, we are looking for someone to make one and price it cheaper. i know the R&D that goes into this, and the time and money it takes. Bakber does stuff like this for all kinds of stuff, i learn from him, and yea it takes a ton of work, but i would think they could sell 20 of these at $500 rather than 2 at $1000 and make more money


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_
yea i do, trust, but the thing is, we are looking for someone to make one and price it cheaper. 

For my money, I would be looking for someone to make one and make it better. That is what they did. The machines needed to turn out something of that quality don't pay for themselves


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (leebro61)*

true but:
Business wise, lets say it cost $400 to make each one. Sell it for $500 24 times and thats $2400 profit. Sell it for $1000 4 times and thats $2400 profit. Youll sell more for cheaper and youll make more people happy. Then youll have even more people want to buy it over and over because its more affordable. 
Say you bump it up to $750, thats still way cheaper than all the other companies, you just bumped your profit up to a whopping $8000 and people are still happy.
youd have to sell around 13 at $1000 to get $8000 profit. I just think if someone made one affordable theyd sell more and make just as much if not more than the more expensive ones, and their name would be on more intake manifolds than any of the other companies because more people would buy them.
just my .02cents, coming from a business school


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

what the market will bear, unfortunately for us. he could make them for 1 cent each and still get what the market would bear. until someone makes em cheaper and starts a price war we'll be paying $1000 and they'll be justifying it until it doesn't pay to anymore.
just be glad we can get these parts for our engines at all, finally. if you want to complain about a price go complain about cams, now there is a rip off.
I know you've spent some serious cash on your dub and totally feel your pain. Don't take me the wrong way.


_Modified by kungfoojesus at 6:19 PM 9-8-2007_


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (kungfoojesus)*

Quality machine work and tig welding aren't cheap. $1000 might seem like alot of money (and it is), but they could also spend the same amount of time that goes into one of these manifolds on something that would pay them much more than $1000. That's why selling these for $500 might eventually net them a "profit", but in reality they are losing money by not spending time on something that actually pays the bills.









_Quote, originally posted by *kungfoojesus* »_
just be glad we can get these parts for our engines at all, finally. 

100% spot on. The 12v has been out for 15 years and we don't have an intake (or exhaust) manifold nearly this nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

Would a manifold of this nature be beneficial regardless of the size of turbo? If I went with a C2 kit, at any level, would this manifold make a positive difference at all stages? Is it designed to work with a specific PSI?
Someone who knows more about this type of stuff, let me know.
I don't think I'd have a big problem with paying $1,000 for it if it'd truly make a difference.
I wonder what under the hood needs to be removed to fit this. I repeat, though, I know little about this stuff.
It's specifically for a turbo setup, right?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_
Business wise, lets say it *cost* $400 to make each one.

Those are CNC cut flanges.Looking @ the work done the header & plenum flange alone is $350US


----------



## Mr.BooMY (Jul 8, 2006)

If I saw a dyno for this thing and knew what kind of power I would be looking at, I would pay $1000 for it.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Emron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Emron* »_Would a manifold of this nature be beneficial regardless of the size of turbo? If I went with a C2 kit, at any level, would this manifold make a positive difference at all stages? Is it designed to work with a specific PSI?
Someone who knows more about this type of stuff, let me know.
I don't think I'd have a big problem with paying $1,000 for it if it'd truly make a difference.
I wonder what under the hood needs to be removed to fit this. I repeat, though, I know little about this stuff.
It's specifically for a turbo setup, right?

this manifold on a C2 kit would be just as good as the manifold already on the C2 kit


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_
this manifold on a C2 kit would be just as good as the manifold already on the C2 kit

That hardly answers my question, nor does it sound like it's coming from a reliable source, but thank you, anyway.
-Emron
P.S. I know that it sounds like I'm being an ass, but that's only because I couldn't figure out a nicer way to write that. Don't take offense.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_
this manifold on a C2 kit would be just as good as the manifold already on the C2 kit

No this is supperior to the C2 intake.
This got *correct *runner lenght and will have more power from idle to rev limit.
Just look at the HPA dyno and you will see what happans when you dont make correct lenght.


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Look at the radius of the transition from the plenum to the runner compared to the c2 piece. The larger that "radius" is relative to the diameter of the runner the air is going into, the less of a flow loss you have.
This piece also has a head flange that transitions from the head port to round, so the runner just drops right in and lines up perfectly. The c2 piece looks like they just squished the runner in a vice when they needed to match the shape of the port. Look at the entry from the plenum to the first cylinder in both manifolds. If they use the same throttle flange as last time, that is o-ringed too so it will never leak. Lastly, like foffa said, this has runner length tuned for a useable rpm. The c2 piece looks like it has a quality construction, and lot of people have used their 12v quickflow manifold with great results, but this manifold here definitely has superior machining and more thought seems to have went into the performance of the manifold.


----------



## sonicGLI (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_true but:
Business wise, lets say it cost $400 to make each one. Sell it for $500 24 times and thats $2400 profit. Sell it for $1000 4 times and thats $2400 profit. Youll sell more for cheaper and youll make more people happy. Then youll have even more people want to buy it over and over because its more affordable. 
Say you bump it up to $750, thats still way cheaper than all the other companies, you just bumped your profit up to a whopping $8000 and people are still happy.
youd have to sell around 13 at $1000 to get $8000 profit. I just think if someone made one affordable theyd sell more and make just as much if not more than the more expensive ones, and their name would be on more intake manifolds than any of the other companies because more people would buy them.
just my .02cents, coming from a business school

LOL @ a 21 year old using the "coming from a business school" line








I also went to a "Business School". I double majored in Business Admin and Marketing. It wasn't 'til I worked in the REAL business world and then started my own business that I learned a DAMNED thing about business.
With that said, your logic is a bit flawed in that you're making a lot of assumptions; we really have no idea what materials cost combined with the amount of time/labor that goes into each intake. Hell, he _could_ be spending $900 in cost/labor for every $999 he sells for all we know. 
And the bottom line (business 101) is this:
If you create a product that already exists in the market place (which this does) and your product is superior, you can price it the same as every other product in the market and still make a killing. The only time you need to undercut the other guys in an established market is when your product is not up to par with theirs or you've figured out some manufacturing method that allows you to price your product lower. Think about it, people are already buying whatever is available. Now, when someone goes shopping for an intake, they'll see this and think they're getting a great deal because it's built better than the other stuff and costs nearly the same. 
I don't really see a product like this ready for mass-market bulk sales (lets face it, there's a VERY small percentage of 2.8l VR6's sold that are actually tuned). So pricing at bulk rates probably wouldn't cut it. Tuning parts are actually considered luxury items in the market and are priced accordingly. 


_Modified by sonicGLI at 8:52 AM 9-9-2007_


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (sonicGLI)*

I work in manufacturing. Flanges like that don't cost anywhere near $50 to make. The mark up on machine and hand made parts are ridiculous. I'm sure the first one cost about $500 or so to make but once a CNC program is set up the only thing you have to pay someone to do is cut blanks and place them on the machine. If I'm not mistaken the cost of the aluminum that goes into one intake manifold is about $5 a pound. R&D for a manifold like that is expensive but after that first one is made the 2nd doesn't take even half as much money as the first. I guess what I'm trying to say is $1000 sucks and I makes a great profit for the manufacturer.


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

Would a manifold of this nature be beneficial regardless of the size of turbo? If I went with a C2 kit, at any level, would this manifold make a positive difference at all stages? Is it designed to work with a specific PSI?
Someone who knows more about this type of stuff, let me know.
I don't think I'd have a big problem with paying $1,000 for it if it'd truly make a difference.
I wonder what under the hood needs to be removed to fit this. I repeat, though, I know little about this stuff.
It's specifically for a turbo setup, right?
Double postage?
Let's not get too far off topic, yea?


----------



## dubdoor (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (Emron)*

i'm by no means an expect, but from following foffa's posts around the 'tex...properly tuned runner length doesn't necessarily provide a higher peak wtq/whp than an 'untuned' manifold...
what it does provide is substantial gains in lower rpms...
say mani 1 (untuned)@ 10psi @4K puts down 300 ft/tq...
say mani 2 (tuned) " " " " 325 " ...
while both mani's peak #'s are similar...say 350 @ 5.5K
the tuned mani would provide a flatter tq curve with more area underneath that curve...this is probably more apparent with higher boost levels...
idk if my assessment is accurate...hopefully phatvw or foffa chime in...


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (dubdoor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubdoor* »_i'm by no means an expect, but from following foffa's posts around the 'tex...properly tuned runner length doesn't necessarily provide a higher peak wtq/whp than an 'untuned' manifold...
what it does provide is substantial gains in lower rpms...
say mani 1 (untuned)@ 10psi @4K puts down 300 ft/tq...
say mani 2 (tuned) " " " " 325 " ...
while both mani's peak #'s are similar...say 350 @ 5.5K
the tuned mani would provide a flatter tq curve with more area underneath that curve...this is probably more apparent with higher boost levels...
idk if my assessment is accurate...hopefully phatvw or foffa chime in...


Yeah thats about right. BUT you can also see a higher peak HP number with a tuned setup. But you need to have cams/intake/exhaust/ecu all working together to achieve that.
For overall flat torque curve up to ~5500RPM, and best driveability, you really can't beat the OEM plastic manifold for N/A applications.


----------



## LinkATX (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: (phatvw)*

I expected that this SRI would be much more expensive than a grand.
Hands down the most stunning intake I've ever seen. A couple of these














for you.


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks, PhatVW.


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_true but:
Business wise, lets say it cost $400 to make each one.

I helped to make the Sleeper's manifolds... I was there from programming the CNC to polishing the tops... 
There's no way in hell it would take only $400.00 to make one. We ran the CNC machine for 2 weeks straight daily to make the first batch of .:R32 intakes. *2 freakin' weeks of labor. * Granted the Sleeper's intake is harder to make than this one - you still get the point.
Asking $1K for a manifold like this (not insanely mass produced in china) is reasonable - and undercuts a MUCH more crappy cast unit which costs more (HPA). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_
I helped to make the Sleeper's manifolds... I was there from programming the CNC to polishing the tops... 
There's no way in hell it would take only $400.00 to make one. We ran the CNC machine for 2 weeks straight daily to make the first batch of .:R32 intakes. *2 freakin' weeks of labor. * Granted the Sleeper's intake is harder to make than this one - you still get the point.
Asking $1K for a manifold like this (not insanely mass produced in china) is reasonable - and undercuts a MUCH more crappy cast unit which costs more (HPA). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Since you work a Sleepers why don't you just ask total cost. Materials and labor to make one complete manifold.


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (BakBer)*

Does anyone have a pic of the Sleepers intake manifold?


----------



## GT42r_Hatch (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_Does anyone have a pic of the Sleepers intake manifold?









I would like to see a pic also...
I can only think of 1 other company that is doing plenum's like this, they get $1400+ for a 4 cylinder manifold and are located half way around the globe.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_Does anyone have a pic of the Sleepers intake manifold?









here you go: Meik's Car


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (Attack.:Rabbit)*

Thanks... any pictures of it off the car? The engraving looks cool, but you can't really see the manifold itself.


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_Thanks... any pictures of it off the car? The engraving looks cool, but you can't really see the manifold itself.









http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...ge=12


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

I ordered this mani for my build. I'll fill you in once it arrives at my doorstep.


----------



## cncpete (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (Sosl0w)*

Guys, this is a good deal! I know what goes into manifolds like this. I did the _one_ 24V one for Meik, some 4 cylinder units, and am making numerous R32 units. I do not have the fastest cnc but even with the fastest machines out there it is still a hell of a lot of machining. You guys are right, the material cost is not very high but it is _very_ labor intensive. Just the fitting and welding of something like this takes hours.

_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_
true but:
Business wise, lets say it cost $400 to make each one. Sell it for $500 24 times and thats $2400 profit. Sell it for $1000 4 times and thats $2400 profit. Youll sell more for cheaper and youll make more people happy. Then youll have even more people want to buy it over and over because its more affordable. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif you are saying Tim should build these for 1/6 his normal labor rate







. So he could work 1 week, or work 6 weeks and make the same profit??? You gotta go back to school man.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Very nice work Tim, good luck with them.


_Modified by cncpete at 10:13 PM 9-10-2007_


----------



## cncpete (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (cncpete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_true but:
Business wise, lets say it cost $400 to make each one. Sell it for $500 24 times and thats $2400 profit. Sell it for $1000 4 times and thats $2400 profit. Youll sell more for cheaper and youll make more people happy. Then youll have even more people want to buy it over and over because its more affordable. 

Wait... maybe you were under the assumption that something like this would only cost $400 to build. Sorry man, but you are way off. The materials alone into mine are roughly $200 per pc. (biggest cost being the mandrel bent runners) making 10 at a time. Then there is the enormous amount of overhead in having a shop capable of making these (rent, elect., machines, etc.). Tooling for the machines, welding supplies, finishing supplies, etc... Also, the initial cost of design, R&D, and fixturing. So, the question is what does that leave you for an hourly rate after selling these for $1000?
This is a good deal http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It is no cast piece with 20 min. of secondary machining.


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (cncpete)*

wow wonderfull SRI
Cant wait to get my hands on one


----------



## NOSMS (Aug 31, 2007)

You also need to figure in the cost to make the dies to stamp the sheet metal. All the other parts on the market are cut and bent sheet metal, makes them easy to build for an shop who can put up the cash$$$$$$$$$$ for the dies. But but air doesn't like angles.
Awesome job Tim way to go.


----------



## shichae (May 20, 2006)

*Re: 24V VR6 Sheet Metal Intake Project (TurbosMatter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurbosMatter* »_If you guys want to try something for fun look for M7x1 SHCS sometime. Good luck!!










I read through this whole thread, and must applaud you for your hard work, and extremely clean product. On the fastener issue, I've been looking for a supplier for VW fasteners as well, and have managed to come across a few suppliers that may be of interest to you. First is *S&R* which can be found here at:
<http://www.srfast.com/images/Catalog%20PDF's/02metricfasteners.pdf>
*The 7mm x 1mm SHCS (8.8 Heat Treated Alloy Steel) lengths are between 16mm - 45mm*
I've also been hunting for the VW body fasteners. Namely the *6.5mm x 21.5mm Hex Head Tapping Screw (311 821 143)*. The only place that I've been able to find so far is *Bel-Metric *here at:
<http://belmetric.com/index.html>
Anyone else got any VW fastener sources they are willing to share? Hope this helps!
Andy


----------



## 2002gtibluvr6 (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: (phatvw)*

what ever happend to buying this thing part by part? i know a few people who can weld and i can polish pretty well. ideas on pricing for just parts?


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (NOSMS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NOSMS* »_You also need to figure in the cost to make the dies to stamp the sheet metal. All the other parts on the market are cut and bent sheet metal, makes them easy to build for an shop who can put up the cash$$$$$$$$$$ for the dies. But but air doesn't like angles.
Awesome job Tim way to go. 

a SRI doesn't have to look like this one. Like the C2 SRI can be made with standard sheet metal dies used for making straight angles with an array of different bend radius's. Any sheet metal fab shop can make the bends with tools on had.
as for this manifold with the nice curvy bends like this one...yes special tooling needed but once the tooling is make the first 10 mani's sold will pay for it.


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

Anyone heard anything else about this? I ordered one on the 5th but havn't heard anything and my account hasn't been charged or anything. Sent multiple e-mails with no response. :\


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

Faith has been restored. Just heard from Brent at Tuner Headquarters. My mani is being welded and should ship out tuesday. There was a delay in getting back to me cause he was in a car accident.










_Modified by Sosl0w at 10:23 AM 9-21-2007_


----------



## CrazyGreenVento (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: (2002gtibluvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2002gtibluvr6* »_what ever happend to buying this thing part by part? i know a few people who can weld and i can polish pretty well. ideas on pricing for just parts?

x2

do tell do tell!


----------



## Pete Ross (May 6, 2001)

*Re:*

Plenum is still wrong and still looks like ass.
After the runners are welded to head flange it will need to be surfaced
due to warpage from welding. Now the o-ring grooves are not all the
same depth as before, since they are machined prior to welding.
Making the transition from square port to round port in the distance 
of aprox 7/16 of an inch is unacceptable, would be less critical on
forced induction.
My attempted dealings with Tim Kehoe showed he has no customer
service. Just promises. 8 ims in six weeks resulted in one 
im. No further conversation, no products, no 
nothing! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
There is better, I have seen/held the new HPA cast manifold, no pics on the site yet, very nice, retains the rectangular port shape all the way to plenum just like VW who designed the head/port.
Seems like it was cheaper too! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Pete Ross)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pete Ross* »_Plenum is still wrong and still looks like ass.
After the runners are welded to head flange it will need to be surfaced
due to warpage from welding. Now the o-ring grooves are not all the
same depth as before, since they are machined prior to welding.
Making the transition from square port to round port in the distance 
of aprox 7/16 of an inch is unacceptable, would be less critical on
forced induction.
My attempted dealings with Tim Kehoe showed he has no customer
service. Just promises. 8 ims in six weeks resulted in one 
im. No further conversation, no products, no 
nothing! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
There is better, I have seen/held the new HPA cast manifold, no pics on the site yet, very nice, retains the rectangular port shape all the way to plenum just like VW who designed the head/port.
Seems like it was cheaper too! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



Is this a review of the product?
-Emron


----------



## NOSMS (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Pete Ross)*

Didn't Cosworth design the head? Also, I thought Tim said Brent was handling sales as he doesn't do any Retail. 
Tim keep up the good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: Re: (Pete Ross)*

Are you surprised that you don't receive quick responses from a user with 24 posts (who also hasn't posted in a ~month)? He clearly does not check this site regularly. Like said above, he already told people who to contact if they had questions. Also, from what you say, you don't like the flange, you don't like the runners, you don't like the plenum, why would Tim want to talk to you? So you could tell him how bad you THINK his product is?
Meanwhile, instead of explaining why you felt this manifold won't work, you went ahead and showed your support for a product that is dyno proven to NOT make power. Yeah, HPA kept the VW's oem runner cross section, but they added runner length compensation where it wasn't needed and the result looked something like this...








Obviously these are two different cars, but I would say ~40 whp missing in the powerband is more than just dyno error. BTW, when you say 'new' HPA intake I assume you are talking about their modular bit.


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: Re: (leebro61)*

I just recieved my mani yesterday. They polished it for me and it looks fantastic. I'll try to snap some pics of it later this week if i get a chance. I only got to take a quick look at it, but from what i saw the overall craftsmanship is top notch. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jinxpjh (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Sosl0w)*

let us know how it works http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Snitches Get Stitches (Jul 21, 2007)

so how does this product compare to the C2 sri?? I need an SRI but I dont want to lose all my low end torque....this piece looks like it has longer runners than C2..maybe resulting in less low end loss?


----------



## elliMX191 (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (Snitches Get Stitches)*

i would not recomend running a short runner on a NA car if you dont want much torque loss in lower RPMs.


----------



## Snitches Get Stitches (Jul 21, 2007)

this is for a turbo project...above 15-16 psi meaning stock intake mani goes boom...but it is a daily driven project, so i dont want to lose all driveability other than up top pull...


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (Snitches Get Stitches)*

Mani looks good. C2 is $1300 now.............


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: 24V VR6 Sheet Metal Intake Project (TurbosMatter)*

wow i have actually never seen a pic of one of these manifolds that have blown like that. crazy


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: 24V VR6 Sheet Metal Intake Project (VR6VDub172)*

You just sit there and think it wont happen to you until it does............


----------

